# HCG and TRT and having kids



## Runningwild (May 27, 2016)

Hey guys so if you remember when I was young and dumb I decided to cycle way before I should have and this lead me to having low test levels before hitting 30 and starting TRT.  So now I am using my TRT dose of 200mg weekly of test between cycles.  My question is this... I read in another post about being on TRT and not really needing HCG especially if you are not looking to have kids as the HCG really just helps with sperm count/production.  In my situation, I do not have kids and definitely not looking to have kids anytime soon, but eventually (maybe 3-5 years down the road) I will want to be a father.  Do you guys think that I should stay on HCG until I am done with having kids or could I not take HCG until I plan to have kids and then start to take it a few years down the road.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 27, 2016)

Well I just knocked up my wife mid-blast without hcg and only getting laid once a week at best.... So my advice is out lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 27, 2016)

I'm on just trt and knocked my girl up too lol guess it depends on your deck of cards


----------



## snake (May 27, 2016)

I would speak to your doctor about this one but I know there's a lot that can be done when it comes to having children. Just remember, you're half of the equation and the easier half I may add.


----------



## Runningwild (May 28, 2016)

Alright well good to know guys thanks for the input.  I never really thought about the possibility of that even happening but I guess so.  Since I am not concerned about having kids for a few more years I am not going to worry about it now and just figure it out down the road.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 28, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> Alright well good to know guys thanks for the input.  I never really thought about the possibility of that even happening but I guess so.  Since I am not concerned about having kids for a few more years I am not going to worry about it now and just figure it out down the road.



You should be able to have kids. Just don't go crazy on the gear for too long. Even then you can most likely still have kids imo. I'd run HCG throughout TRT/blasting regardless. When the time comes jump off the juice do the HCG then a hefty PCT (clomid/nolva). My father is 56 he's on HRT and knocked up his girl by taking just clomid during HRT..


----------



## Dex (May 28, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Well I just knocked up my wife mid-blast without hcg and *only getting laid once a week at best*.... So my advice is out lol



This is why he is so strong.


----------



## bvs (May 28, 2016)

It seems to be pretty hit and miss. A friend of mine had 4 kids all while on cycle yet you hear of guys who try for ages with no luck


----------



## ToolSteel (May 28, 2016)

Dex said:


> This is why he is so strong.



Celibacy microcycles ftw


----------



## mh82sd (May 28, 2016)

I would think you would want to take something to keep the boys active if you might want have kids some day. I got snipped and am on trt, my balls just get in the way of getting deeper in pussy now. &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 28, 2016)

Being proactive is better than reactive - maintaining spermatogenesis is ALOT easier than restarting it so I'd recommend getting a prescription from your doc for HCG asap if you have plan on having kids in the future.

HCG also has a bunch of other benefits for TRT guys since it mimics LH, which is a necessity for your endocrine system to function properly. Of course some people can be sensitive to the side effects (e2 increase) so dosing may need to be adjusted - something else to discuss with your doctor.


----------



## Jaydub (May 28, 2016)

Just be careful bud. What you do now can effect you in the future. me and my wife tried a few years back to have kids, I had been pretty reckless as far as cycling went.. So she didn't get pregnant. Pretty sure the clomod I was getting wasn't the best... But either way.. I decided a bit over a year ago to quit the juice and see where my system was at. Kind of a one more shot at kids then **** it onto TRT. So I ran my cycle out, did a good hefty pct with some good clomid, waited, got labs done.. Had the doc test it all.. Test levels, LH, FSH.. All of it to see what kinda shape I was in. It was all low, so I ran another good pct, and eventually my LH and FSH jumped up, but the test stayed low.. But boom, the ol lady was knocked up. So I said cool, went and started the TRT, and supplementing a bit on my own. Well, we lost the pregnancy at 20 weeks. So ****.. I did it all again. Quit TRT, and my cycle, did my sets of pct till my balls felt right.. And sure as shit BOOM.. Knocked up again. Twice in a year. So I guess my advice would be to just keep your head on straight. If you think you might want kids, you'll probably really want them later. And when you do you'll want to stop all the suppressive stuff, and get some good clomid, run a thorough pct or 2. Have your doc check your LH and FSH.


----------



## Jaydub (May 28, 2016)

Holy hell... Sorry for the long post man. All that to basically tell you it can be done.. Lol. I'm living proof.


----------



## bleachx (Jun 25, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Well I just knocked up my wife mid-blast without hcg and only getting laid once a week at best.... So my advice is out lol



Congratz you lucky bastard.


----------

